# 6. İnternational Gümüşlük Classic Music Festival



## erdem

Gümüşlük İnternational Classical Music Festival and Eklisia Summer School is one of Turkey's most intimate gathering of musicians and music lovers combining recitals in a glorius historic setting with a fascinating programme of workshops.

Eklisia summer school is an opportunity for music students from all over the world to come together in one of the most beautiful areas of Turkey and study with some of the worlds best classical musicians.
Eklisia is 50 metres from the startling aegean sea and located amongst the ruins of what used to be ancient Myndos. Gumusluk is the perfect place to inspire you to create great music with your felllow musicians, at the same time relaxing and enjoying the beautiful surroundings.

EKLISIA 2009 PROGRAMME

PIANO

GÜLSİN ONAY, ALEKSANDAR MADZAR, EMRE ELİVAR, MİSHA DACİC
dates:
13 July - 29 July

FLUTE
GÜLŞEN TATU
dates:
31 July - 9 August

HARP
ŞİRİN PANCAROĞLU
dates:
31 July - 9 August

GİTAR/GUITAR
DAVİD PAVLOVİTS + SONER EGESEL
dates:
9 - 19 August

VIOLIN
CİHAT AŞKIN
dates:
20 - 29 August

CELLO
ALEXANDER BAILLIE
dates:
20 - 29 August

*Concert dates will be confirmed in a short time.

More info and contact details at:
www.gumuslukfestival.org


----------

